# What row crop is best?



## NDSTRUCTABLE (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a strip outside of my pasture fencing, about 15' wide and 300 yards long. I am planing on planting a row crop to supplement my cattle feeding, but don't know what would be best. Any suggestions? I have enough seed to plant anyone of these three- corn, wheat, or oats. Can anyone give me a clue.


----------



## rene (Mar 14, 2014)

We have planted oats and wheat we had soso results. We plant corn and get superb results. Ive seen others plant oats and wheat and they get really good results.


----------



## NDSTRUCTABLE (Mar 10, 2014)

Can anyone advise on best practices for growing alfalfa? I just received a 10 lbs bag of seed and want to start it right.


----------



## cowfarmer (Mar 19, 2015)

Oats is best because you can mix it with hay


----------



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*Use some*

Japanese Millet.

big tonnage...15 to 25 tons per acre ( it likes heat and dry so seed it after frost risk ).

haying it, you can cut it 3 to 5 times.





NDSTRUCTABLE said:


> I have a strip outside of my pasture fencing, about 15' wide and 300 yards long. I am planing on planting a row crop to supplement my cattle feeding, but don't know what would be best. Any suggestions? I have enough seed to plant anyone of these three- corn, wheat, or oats. Can anyone give me a clue.


----------

